# Lambing is Done - 250% (Pics)



## she-earl (Mar 8, 2013)

My fourth ewe lambed this morning.  Two lambed on Monday of this week and the first one lambed two weeks early.  (She is the ewe I had asked for help on BYH because of pregnancy toxemia).  I guess you could call it "lambing for the cycle" - single, double (twins), triple (triplets) and a homerun (quads).  The score was tied at 5 ram lambs and 5 ewe lambs.  However, my toxic ewe laid on one of her ewe lambs the first night.  Everyone seems to be doing well.





Single ram lamb.




Twins - ewe and ram




Triplets - 2 ewe and ram




Three of the quads - 2 rams and 1 ewe


----------



## CocoNUT (Mar 8, 2013)

Adorable babies!!!


----------



## EllieMay (Mar 8, 2013)

Congratulations.   

Thanx for sharing pics of your cuties!!


----------



## Baymule (Mar 8, 2013)

Babies!!!


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 8, 2013)




----------



## Bridgemoof (Mar 8, 2013)

So sweet! They look like my Suffolk x Cormo mix lambs!  Cute


----------



## doxiemoxie (Mar 16, 2013)

love the babies!  and the baseball reference.     I only have two ewes, their first time (last year) was a single and a double. if get trips and quads this time will it still count as a cycle?  I've been stalking the forums because we are in the last couple weeks and I have to keep myself from tormenting the girls while waiting.  So thanks for posting pics.


----------

